
Time Seems to Pass More Slowly for the Depressed - gmays
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2015/03/time-seems-to-pass-more-slowly-for-the-depressed.html
======
Millennium
It makes sense to me that depressed people are just as accurate at judging
time as non-depressed people. In cases where depression has a sudden onset,
that "slower" rate of time passing might take some getting used to. But
eventually you WOULD get used to it, and start to judge the passage of time
from that frame of reference.

There's no reason that couldn't be just as accurate as a non-depressed
person's judgment. It's just a matter of relearning the skill. Or learning it
in the first place, to those of us whose sense of time wasn't so acute to
begin with.

